# Sapim SecureLock nipples



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Anyone tried them? Opinions? Do they make it more difficult to build wheels than standard nipples?


----------



## coachboyd (Jan 13, 2008)

We use quite a bit of them. They always seem to build nicely for us and I definitely wouldn't say they are difficult to build with. They are nice because they don't rely on using a harsh threadlocker to hold the nipples in place which could cause problems down the line.


----------



## bobonker (Feb 12, 2011)

I used them to repair the NDS of a Zipp 404 rear wheel with CX-Rays and so far, it is holding strong and true. I am not sure how you could use them with a round spoke though. The locking mechanism is very strong and unless you could hold the spoke, the wind-up would be difficult to manage IMO...especially with a spoke like a Sapim Laser.

Bob


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

Good information. Since my wheels don't seem to have a problem with nipples loosening and I'll be using Lasers, I think I'll skip them.


----------



## Twinge (Apr 28, 2014)

I just built a wheelset using them with Lasers. I don't know how you could build with Lasers and NOT hold them to prevent windup. I had an old pair of pliers that I wrapped in electrical tape. 

Anyway, the build went fine.


----------



## Drew Eckhardt (Nov 11, 2009)

Twinge said:


> I just built a wheelset using them with Lasers. I don't know how you could build with Lasers and NOT hold them to prevent windup. I had an old pair of pliers that I wrapped in electrical tape.


It's easy enough to compensate for wind-up without clamping the spokes when you're not using any sort of locking nipple.

I've settled on DT 2.0/1.5mm Revolutions (same as the Lasers but with prettier butting) for most of my wheels and put 120 kgf into my last rear drive side. 

Using DT alloy nipples and zinc anti-seize for lubrication I was getting less than 90 degrees of windup on the drive side (as indicated on a tape flag stuck to the first DS spoke) and about half that on the NDS (with a tape flag on its first spoke). Windup is essentially the same within a wheel side unless you have sticky nipples that you'd know about when initially threading them on or you have a bent rim that takes a wild tension imbalance.

I point the tape flags parallel to the brake tracks, turn the wrench until it forms the desired angle with the flag (perpendicular or parallel to the flag for 1/4 or 1/2 turn), and then backup to restore the flag to its original position.

For regular spoke count wheels 1/4 turn increments are true enough.

Like this with just enough space between tape flag and nipple to use a spoke wrench:









Other people like Sharpie dots on each spoke.


----------



## ericm979 (Jun 26, 2005)

I bought a TwistResist tool a while back. Its an expensive solution to the problem but it is well made and works well.


----------

